# Ich möchte eine Kartoffelpyramide bauen



## senator20_2000 (16. Apr. 2016)

Servus!
Mal ne frage an alle Gartensüchtigen, da ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Kartoffelpyramide (einfach mal go***eln) bauen will, kahm mir der gedanke diese dann mal mit außergewöhnlichen Sorten zu bestücken.
Leider bieten die meisten Händler selbst außergewöhnliche sorten nur Kilogrammweise oder Sackweise an.
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tipp wo ich 10 verschiedene Sorten bestellen kann ohne dabei meinen Geldbeutel zu sehr zu strapazieren.
Kenn jemand da nen guten Tip?
leider hab ich bisher nur den Biogartenversand Bioland Hof Jeebel gefunden, da würde es aber gleich mit fast 30€ für 10 Kartoffeln a 10 Sorten zu Buche schlagen Von der sache her würde ich noch sagen okay, aber man hat somit pro sorte nur 1 Versuch


----------



## senator20_2000 (16. Apr. 2016)

Danke fürs Verschieben, ich war mir nicht sicher


----------



## Haegar (16. Apr. 2016)

Manufactum.de bietet eine Tüte "Kartoffelraritäten 7 Sorten" an Bestellnummer 12076 an. Preis weis ich nicht, da es ein Geschenk war.
Sorteninhalt: Smaland Rot / La Bonnotte / Schwarze Ungarin / Angeliter Tannenzapfen / Mayan Gold / Rote Lötschentaler / Violetta


----------



## Mario09 (16. Apr. 2016)

huhu,
ich hab meine letzes jahr bei diesen firmen bestellt ..... (1 link bessere quali finde ich)

http://kartoffelvielfalt.de/onlineshop/produkte.php?show=detail&cat=100&subcat=&art=443
http://www.kartoffel-mueller.de/_gx....html?XTCsid=ef85410bc217595435968aed2fcb8bb5

bin gespannt auf deine erfahrung .....
also mehr ertrag hatte ich auf jedenfall nicht im turm eignetlich nur mehr arbeit und mehr giessen.

hier ein video vielleicht ganz interesant für dich
teil 1 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL4IngzjhmA_
teil 2 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8bmNeyP61g_

und einnochsehr informatives video
https://plus.google.com/b/115701050...osts/J2uQWZKpHYH?pageId=115701050611544954566

lg mario


----------

